# Cyclocross opinions



## cyclenic (18 Jan 2010)

Please can someone tell what they think of the following bike? 
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...QRY=C438&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003155c018341

 cheers


----------



## cyclenic (18 Jan 2010)

Please can someone tell what they think of the following bike? 
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...QRY=C438&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003155c018341

 cheers


----------



## Dave5N (18 Jan 2010)

Looks like excellent value for an entry-level bike.


----------



## Dave5N (18 Jan 2010)

Looks like excellent value for an entry-level bike.


----------

